# PICZ ADDED.pg5-My birth story



## Linz88

PART 1 OF 4- On wednesday 2nd june i had increased discharge, i new it was my show as it was greeny,yellowy n browny, i wasnt worried as i had read it could grow bk! On thursday i had some minimal period type pain bt assumed it was because i had a water infection! I called the labour ward just to b on the safe side, they told me to come in and get checked over


----------



## Linz88

I arrived at the hospital and did a urine sample which confirmed my uti. They then put me on a tracer and told me it was showin up that i was havin contractions! they did an internal and told me i was 4-5 cms dilated! I was cryin my eyes out as i was only 29 weeks! They gve me a steroid injection and put me on a drip to try and stop things, i foned my mom and she came up, on friday i was stil on the drip and recieved another steroid injection, i was taken off the drip at 1025pm


----------



## k 1421

Ive just read your first two and want to give u massive hugs!!!:hugs: Youre 2 days behind me and when I first read about what happened it really hit home that preterm labour can happen. I think youre doing amazingly well and u should be very very proud of urself and ur little girl xxx


----------



## Linz88

On saturday 5th june i woke up at 4am with period pains, nothin serious, i told the nurse tho and she gave me 2 paracetomol, i went bk to sleep and woke up at 7am to go to the toilet, and i was drippin blood i paniced and started callin the nurse, then the contractions started coming thick and fast, my membranes had ruptured so i was moved to the delivery room, the nurse gave me some gas and air and did an internal and told the midwife my waters was gna break ne minute,


----------



## Linz88

I started feelin like i needed a number 2 lol n i was stressing sooo much, tryin to hold it in, bt reli it was the bby lol i looked down and saw a purple foot, my mom arrived that second and then i pushed n my waters went all over lol, i think i only pushed 2 or 3 times and my princess was born weighin 2lbs 14 at 738am :) it happened so quick that my fob missed it


----------



## Linz88

My fob arrived 10 minz after and then i showered n me my mom and fob went to c her, she was beautiful and no longer purple lol im so in love, shes doin great- she is havin 70% breast milk and has been breathin on her own since birth.. Shes now a week old and u would never believe shes a premmie shes soo chubby lol xx


----------



## Linz88

k 1421 said:


> Ive just read your first two and want to give u massive hugs!!!:hugs: Youre 2 days behind me and when I first read about what happened it really hit home that preterm labour can happen. I think youre doing amazingly well and u should be very very proud of urself and ur little girl xxx

Thanks hun, i never thought it would happen to me, i miss bein pregnant bcuz when she was inside me she was with me 24:7! I hope everyfing goes well 4 u xxx


----------



## LesleyP

Wow glad you and bubs are doing well! Congratulations xx


----------



## Linz88

Thanks hun- good luck and happy due date xx


----------



## bky

So glad you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations hun.
Glad you are both doing so well.
xxx


----------



## kmac625

Glad she's doing so well. Congrats.


----------



## Eskimobabys

omg! im so happy every thing is ok!!!im tariffed of going into pre-trem labor!


----------



## dizzy65

glad everything is okay :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

glad she's doing so well
congratulations!


----------



## NeyNey

So glad she's doing well honey.....Can't wait to see some pictures of your little princess xoxo


----------



## lauralora

awww hun so sorry you went through this, but so happy shes doing good, add pics when you can :) xx


----------



## JASMAK

Congratulations! Sounds like a very emotional journey so far, but she sure sounds strong...just like her mommy. x


----------



## k 1421

She sounds like shes doing so well:happydance: Get some pics up of her when u can! Really pleased that ur both doing so great:hugs: xx


----------



## sophd

Glad your baby girl is doing well!! Congrats! xx


----------



## happy_mom

i was holding my breath when i was reading up to the purple part thinking that no i dont wanna read the next.... but i did!! im so glad both of u doing great and your baby is a real fighter!! :hugs:


----------



## Cantwait1

Wow! congrats!


----------



## livin

Awww Linz, so happy you are both well. Have you got a name for her yet.


----------



## AnnieRa

Congrats chick! xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Glad ur baby girl is doin well huni xxxx


----------



## mimiproud

WOW big congrats your little girl sounds like a real fighter im glad your both doing well xxxx


----------



## Kacie

I had a quick sneak over to the preemie section yesterday to see how you were getting on.

Congratulations on being a mummy!

I am so glad your little princess is doing so well. 

:hugs:
:dance:

xx


----------



## mordino

That must be quite terrifying for you, I cannot imagine what you were going through. So glad to hear that your baby is doing great. 

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## philly1982

I'm glad she is getting stronger by the day. I told you black country babies are strong stuff!!!

Are you still at City then or have they moved you? Hope they are looking after your LO.

Can't wait to see a picture xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

So glad you are doing well hun, :hugs: to you all -x-


----------



## tiggerlix

so very pleased all is well..and im inspired by your strength hun.
very big congrats!!
cant wait to see piccs
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So glad to hear that things are going well with you and your daughter -take care and lots of hugs n love to your lil princess

xxx


----------



## mememe84

Congrats glad she is doing well x


----------



## ozzie24

wow i cant belive how well she is doing thats great news. how long do they plan on keeping her in? x x


----------



## hayzeb

Aww Linz hun congrats again. She sounds amazing. Can't wait to see a piccy xx


----------



## a_c

I'm so glad your doing ok x


----------



## Cinnamon

Oh hun, I'm glad everything is going good an LO is a fighter. I can't imagine the stress you were in but thankfully baby is growing and breathing well. Good luck with your little princess. :hugs:


----------



## apaton

glad yur are both doing well :hugs: x


----------



## Linz88

Thanx everyone, answer to all ur questions, her names kayah and she weighed 2lbs 14oz and was 16 inches long and she is stil in city hospital, im not sure when shes coming out- they say aim for ur due date bt she wil be promoted to a different room in 3days when she is on 100% breast milk! Then they wil jus w8 til she puts weight on and can suck, swallow and breathe at the same time with out complications xx thanks for all the lovely msgs


----------



## hayzeb

Awww linz, Kayah is such a beautiful name. Well done Kayah!!:cloud9: xx


----------



## becs0375

So glad you are both doing well xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Congratulations hun!! Can't believe an August mummy has given birth!!! Kayah is a gorgeous name. All the best xoxox


----------



## Linz88

pictures of my bby girl.. 4 days old xx
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 77









baby3.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 86









baby4.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 95


----------



## dizzy65

awe she is beautiful


----------



## ozzie24

congrats she is stunning x x


----------



## ProudMum

Wow she dont look 2lb. Thats incredible. Well done you x


----------



## aob1013

Oh adorable :cloud9: 

She doesn't look 2lbs!

x


----------



## hayzeb

Linz88 said:


> pictures of my bby girl.. 4 days old xx

OMG!!! She's so gorgeous!! she doesn't look like a preemie. Beautiful little darling :cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

I would never have guessed she was so early from looking at her! She's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Drazic<3

Awwwwwwww, she is gorgeous! -x-


----------



## apaton

gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## Linz88

thanks every one- ino she duznt look like a premmie at all, Shes sooo nyc and chubby lol.. and has soooooooooo much attitude lol


----------



## becs0375

She is gorgeous xx


----------



## mummaofthree

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW shes beautiful !!!!!!!! x


----------



## bumptobe29

shes gorgeous!! omg really hittin home now that premature labour DOES happen.... congrats hun she really is stunning uve both done so well x


----------



## kmac625

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## didda

What a little beauty! :hugs:


----------



## aiimee12345

omg!!!! :O
as of u have had her!!
you ok?
she ok?
she beautiful!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## ricschick

cute cute cute!!!!


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun!! I'm so glad you're both doing well, she is gorgeous! xxxxxxx


----------



## Linz88

aiimee12345 said:


> omg!!!! :O
> as of u have had her!!
> you ok?
> she ok?
> she beautiful!!!
> 
> xxxxxx


lol yep i had her 8 days ago!
im doin great yano.. a little tired cz im at the hospital mornin til night-hate leaving her
and shes doin great the docs keep sayin she dnt seem like a 29 weeker and maybe she was 31+3 days when she was born bcuz of the hole 2 week conception thing
and inoo shes gorgeous.. im so in love.. i never new it would feel like this.. i love her soo much that it actually hurts (if dat makes sense) xx


----------



## aiimee12345

awwwwww :)
& i bet u hate leaving her :( but least u no shes ok in there! 

n yh i no what u mean shes a little cutie!! ... i cant believe how big she does look :) 
bet your still finding it weird her being here tho arent you?

are the nurses n stuff nice at the hospital?

xxxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

omg absaloutely gorgeous hun!
xxx


----------



## Kacie

Beautiful pictures and a lovely name 

xxx


----------



## SisterRose

She's a beaut! Congratulations! :hugs:

X


----------



## Linz88

aiimee12345 said:


> awwwwww :)
> & i bet u hate leaving her :( but least u no shes ok in there!
> 
> n yh i no what u mean shes a little cutie!! ... i cant believe how big she does look :)
> bet your still finding it weird her being here tho arent you?
> 
> are the nurses n stuff nice at the hospital?
> 
> xxxx

ye its reli hard leaving her.. swer dwn it breaks my heart.. bt ino that she'll b ok.. the nurses r great.. there jus really nice and supportive and friendly.. and im finding it very weird being pregnant.. ino people including my self complain alot bt if i cud turn bk time i wouldnt complain at all cz i loved bein pregnant i jus didnt realise til it was toooooo late xx


----------



## tilly-maggie

Congratulations, she is so gorgeous :)


----------



## Nimyra

so glad you are both doing great! I'll miss having you around.


----------



## lynne192

awww congrats on your little princess, my son was born at 33weeks on the dot was 4lb 5.2oz but seems alot smaller and skinner than your daughter lol... she is just beautiful though, do you have a name for her?

here is a picture of my wee prince almost 3years ago now.... this time 3years ago i was in labour :D


----------



## Cinnamon

Beautiful!!


----------



## JASMAK

She is beautiful! x


----------



## tickledpink3

omg she is such doll! I'll keep praying she gets to come home soon


----------



## Linz88

lynne192 said:


> awww congrats on your little princess, my son was born at 33weeks on the dot was 4lb 5.2oz but seems alot smaller and skinner than your daughter lol... she is just beautiful though, do you have a name for her?
> 
> here is a picture of my wee prince almost 3years ago now.... this time 3years ago i was in labour :D
> 
> aww ur sons gorgeous- thanks for sharing the piccies :) tbh i dnt fink she looks like a 29 weeker either & she defo doesnt look 2lbs 14oz! Xxx


----------



## kate1984

Linz she's perfect! congrats hunny xxx


----------



## lkb21

she is GORGEOUS and looks so healthy! conratulations!!

and well done Kayah!!! :)


----------



## TeresaG

She is gorgeous.


----------



## taylor197878

just popping over she is lovely and she look really big and chunky for a prem baby.

her name is lovely wishing she will be home with u soon.


----------



## livin

She is gorgeous Linz, loving her name too.


----------



## Bernie

Awww she is so beautiful no she doesnt look like an early baby at all bless her:cloud9:Congratulations and well done:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

seems like just yesterday you left us in 2nd tri, but i am so happy for you and LO


----------



## aiimee12345

aww i no what u mean linz.. i keep moanin bout being pregnant but i justwant her to be ok!

ur being sooo brave... i dunno what i would have done if that happened to me.. i would have been soooo worried in labour n everything!!

hope your both ok today :)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Embo

Shes lovely, congratulations, I hope you get her home soon, and I hope everything goes okay x


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww she's absolutely stunning!
xxx


----------



## izzysmummy

She is sooo beautiful, you must be so proud. Congrats xxx


----------



## Linz88

aiimee12345 said:


> aww i no what u mean linz.. i keep moanin bout being pregnant but i justwant her to be ok!
> 
> ur being sooo brave... i dunno what i would have done if that happened to me.. i would have been soooo worried in labour n everything!!
> 
> hope your both ok today :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

I was reli worried hun, tbh it didnt hit me that i was gona have her til i seen her foot, so dats y i wasnt that scared, it hapened so quick..x i do actually feel proud of myseld for handlin evryfing


----------



## Linz88

Thanks for all ur kind words everyone! They mean alot xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

awww babe!
u should feel proud of yourself :)
you got her here safe :D

hope ur both ok :)

xxxx


----------

